
The Math-Class Paradox - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/12/math-class-performing/421710/?single_page=true
======
cafard
"Students rarely think that they are in math classrooms to appreciate the
beauty of mathematics, to ask deep questions, to explore the rich set of
connections that make up the subject, or even to learn about the applicability
of the subject; they think they are in math classrooms to perform."

Where will you find the instructors to teach the students to appreciate the
beauty of mathematics, etc.? And assuming that you do find them, will they be
able to squeeze into the available time the instruction in everything from
basic arithmetic through algebra?

------
platinum1
13 + 23 + 33 + …63 = (1 + 2 + 3+ …+ 6)2

Is this confusing anyone else?

